

How to create a website banner with the GIMP (a beginner tutorial) - BrandonM
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/make_banner_gimp

======
BrandonM
I have several websites in mind that I would like to start working on, but one
of my issues is that I don't really have any graphic design chops. I have
opened the GIMP a few times, only to run away in horror.

In my attempts to come up with a banner for a future blog, I came across the
submitted tutorial. It is a straightforward, useful introduction to the GIMP
for someone who has never used it. Hopefully it can get you over that initial
design hump and help you get to work on those personal websites you've been
putting off.

